# Yamaha RX-A1050 poor surround effect



## bogdanim36 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi, I have an Yamaha RX-A1050, which sound great on music, but 5.1 and 7.1 surround effect si poor, comparing with my old Denon 3606. The level for surround speaker need to be very high (SL=5, SR=7), but still not have a very nice surround filling (like denon).
I measure with a laser device the distance between hearing location and speakers. The yamaha auto setup system , doesn't have efficiency.
Also 3D sound effect si almost nonexistent.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I assume you are referring to fake or simulated surround. In which case it is likely just a difference in the audio processor used. There should be no difference with a true surround source.


----------



## bogdanim36 (Jul 4, 2018)

JimE said:


> I assume you are referring to fake or simulated surround. In which case it is likely just a difference in the audio processor used. There should be no difference with a true surround source.


No, I don't referring to any kind of virtual surround effect, only to straight mode for movies with DTS or Dolby 5.1, 7.1.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There will often be some differences in audio quality between various AVR's, even of the same brand.

Configuration options often vary models and brands as well. As for "levels" or any numbers denoting volume, they often can't be compared to each other. Aside from the setup, the main volume, can be different between units. For example, a "5" on one unit may not be the same as "5" on another model. But that doesn't mean the actual audio quality is any different.


----------



## bogdanim36 (Jul 4, 2018)

About level, normal should be around 0, +/-3, but this is not a real problem, the problem is the poor surround effects, even when I amplified to max the level in surround speakers.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If you are using a true surround source (as you noted above - (a DVD or BluRay with a DD5.1 or similar audio track), then the receiver is simply decoding the channels and amplifying the signal. It's not doing any processing or altering the audio unless you configured it do so. The only difference between any AVR using a true surround source is the amplifier quality (not "surround effects"). And your description of the problem doesn't sound amp related, especially of units in a similar price range.

Just using the term "Surround effects" is what prompted my initial question.


----------



## bogdanim36 (Jul 4, 2018)

JimE said:


> If you are using a true surround source (as you noted above - (a DVD or BluRay with a DD5.1 or similar audio track), then the receiver is simply decoding the channels and amplifying the signal. It's not doing any processing or altering the audio unless you configured it do so. The only difference between any AVR using a true surround source is the amplifier quality (not "surround effects"). And your description of the problem doesn't sound amp related, especially of units in a similar price range.
> 
> Just using the term "Surround effects" is what prompted my initial question.


I understand what you are saying, maybe you are right, I don't know...
:uhoh:


----------

